# Which one should i get, a Childrens Python, a Stimsons Python or a Spotted Python?



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 8, 2008)

I love all 3 and could take care of them, but Im still learning how to take care of them so Im waiting a few months before I get one.
I randomly picked the middle one, but what do you think?
Also, any other recomendations would be great (Must be small, and good for begginers).


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 8, 2008)

They are all the same in regards to keeping , so get the one you like the look of best .....all will be good for begginers .
Make sure it is eating well before you get it and you should have no troubles .


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2008)

a sandfire stimmo!


----------



## Ewan (Oct 8, 2008)

dickyknee said:


> They are all the same in regards to keeping , so get the one you like the look of best .....all will be good for begginers .
> Make sure it is eating well before you get it and you should have no troubles .


 
I agree 100%


----------



## Emzie (Oct 8, 2008)

the care is the same for all just depends on what one you like the look of and what size you want

stimmi are the smallest spotted is the biggest but theres not much difference between the 3


----------



## Camo (Oct 8, 2008)

Well my first snake was a maccie and she bever bites. The male also never bites but like said above they will all be the same as each other when it comes to care. So pick what ever one you like best.


----------



## Snakebuster (Oct 21, 2008)

I would get a spotted if I were you.Still, It doesn't make any difference really,Except spotties are the biggest of them, about 3 foot long, and the children ones are a bit nippy. Stimsons are the smallest.


----------



## mebebrian (Oct 21, 2008)

The one you want!

nah seriously, get a scrubbie...


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 21, 2008)

get a stim, mine is a brilliant little snake. has never bitten and eats like a little trooper.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Oct 21, 2008)

> nah seriously, get a scrubbie...


lol. Maybe a carpet python of some sort... Bredli or MD would be my recommendation.
stimmi out of those three purely on basis of looks. after that a childreni because it's what i have and i don't have a problem with him (sometimes nips when i'm getting him out of the cage). then maccie because i've never had much to do with them.


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 21, 2008)

or you could alternatively get a happily feeding calm snake that just happens to be one of those species.


----------



## m.punja (Oct 21, 2008)

not enough options...


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 21, 2008)

m.punja said:


> not enough options...



hahaha, what would u advise, an eastern tiger?


----------



## DonnB (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a Childrens and he has never nipped or ever even tried to.


----------



## Chappy (Oct 21, 2008)

Ummm 

MURRAY DARLING!!! 

They are awesome snakes and VERY underated. You wont be happier.


----------



## craigryan (Oct 21, 2008)

Get a Blonde Mac!! They are gorgeous.


----------



## madzac (Oct 23, 2008)

Just go a Stimmi 2 1/2 weeks ago and we love her. It our 1st pet without legs and we cant get enough of her. Has eaten well, gets over handled and never shown an once of aggression. perfect 1st snake.


----------



## jode_01 (Oct 23, 2008)

craigryan said:


> Get a Blonde Mac!! They are gorgeous.


 
do you have a pic of one craig ??


----------



## jode_01 (Oct 24, 2008)

i am interested in getting a childrens, stemmie or a spotted (already have a wild one living in the house) i too am a newby to snakes (although i have plenty of exp in nearly standing on them lol) does anyone have pics to show esp the childrens python thanks & sorry for hyjacking this thread


----------



## FAY (Oct 24, 2008)

Get all three...I have....


----------



## jode_01 (Oct 24, 2008)

haha well i do have our wild spotted we see from time to time lol


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 24, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Get all three...I have....



Good advice there .....


----------



## jode_01 (Oct 24, 2008)

can i see pics of your three ????


----------



## jode_01 (Oct 25, 2008)

does anyone have pics of all three to compare ??


----------



## the.badger (Oct 25, 2008)

jode_01 said:


> does anyone have pics of all three to compare ??



Do a search of the galleries (search function at the top of the page), there a heaps of cool pics for you to see!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 25, 2008)

Stimmie!!! :d


----------



## wokka (Oct 25, 2008)

Compare adult pics not just hatchoes . Many stimmos lose their pattern with age as do childreni. Macs generally maitain their appearance.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 28, 2008)

m.punja said:


> not enough options...


 Those are the 3 species that I can keep (because theyre small) and theyre the 3 species that my mum will let me have, or i would be getting a coastal carpet, but sadly its only out of the 3.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 28, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Get all three...I have....


 Hahaha good idea!
Although shes letting me get one, my mum still hates the idea of 1 snake being in our house, let alone 3. When im older i'll have all 3.


----------



## Barno111 (Oct 29, 2008)

all good snakes just look for the one that takes your fancy.


----------



## cris (Oct 29, 2008)

Apart from what they look like the main differance is size, spotted pythons get bigger than the other 2 and northern ones can get over 5'. There are quite a few differant types of each species too.

Blonde macs or Inland carpets are great pythons for new keepers, im probably biased because they are what i keep though.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 30, 2008)

craigryan said:


> Get a Blonde Mac!! They are gorgeous.


 Okay then, I noticed youre breeding some, once I get that license, I'll come and pick one up from you.


----------

